# Navarre pier 5/3/16



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

A good day if I say myself. 3 of us went out and came back with 18 spanish, 4 bluefish, 5 hardtail and 1 lady fish that will be bait later! 

Shall see what tomorrow brings. :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bait of choice???


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

For this time of year those are fat spanish. So good to eat too. Better than kings.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

*baits*

Bubble rigs, gotcha plugs, and minnow lures. Was a good catch man I'll tell you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeeee, heard they are thick.....


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing....I may make a trip or 2 that way,with the girls


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Good job! How will you clean and prepare these? I've not worked with Spanish before.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

squirrel said:


> Good job! How will you clean and prepare these? I've not worked with Spanish before.


Easy easy gut them like any other fish then just fillet them..


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Filet skin and fry with bread crumbs then put some Tony's on it. Bon a petite!


----------

